# Should I offer my pigeon grit



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi everyone I could really use your advice once again at one time I used to offer my pigeon grit on a regular basis but I noticed he started getting quite bad tummy upsets very loose droppings I looked into this and apparently it's not uncommon for grit to be quite badly contaminated with certain forms of bacteria so I stopped offering it to him The problem I have now is that he's on a slightly different seed mix with larger dehydrated items such as corn and peas which are quite hard i'm concerned that he might not be able to digests these properly as he doesn't have any grit available but I'm reluctant to put him back on it in case there is a problem once again with contamination any advice you could give would be greatly appreciated thank you so much


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our pigeons get pigeon mix and white and red grit. Can you try giving them fresher food and grit? It may not be the food or grit but something already going on. Hope your pigeon is all better soon.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They need grit for digestion. If you are buying pigeon grit from a petshop, then it should be fine. Might be something else that's causing the problems. Do you give them regular apple cider vinegar in the drinking water?


----------



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi Marina B Hi Cwebster thank you both for answering my question his droppings improved significantly when I took him of the grit and I do give him Apple cider vinegar on a regular basis quite amazing what a difference it makes to his digestion it's not so much that he has an ongoing problem with his droppings being loose it's more the fact that I'm concerned I should be giving him grit i'm quite reluctant to put him back on it after the reaction it produced last time it's my understanding that grit derived from the shells of oysters and other shellfish can be contaminated with salmonella it concerns me that this was the case with the grit I gave him originally are there any brands you could recommend that I can be confident that I will be able to avoid this problem any that might possibly be available internationally as I live in the south East of England thanks again guys by the way Marina B I must say I'm so impressed with your knowledge and understanding of these incredible birds thanks again for all your advice


----------



## Pertalote (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi. I buy grit made especially for pigeons. You need to keep it clean and dry and change it often. My birds love the red grit, which is flavored with anise oil.
I've read that if you feed strictly pellets, you do not need to offer grit.


----------



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi Pertalote thanks for answering my question very helpful cheers


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi Spencer, have you ever heard about pigeon picking blocks/pickstones?

They are really good products, here there are many types of blocks with different ingredients: insoluble grit (the small stones which help to grind up the seeds), soluble grit (the one which dissolves into the bird’s digestive system providing calcium: oyster shells, etc), anise, clay, minerals, etc. It depends on what you buy.

Here you can find them in agricultural supply stores, do-it-yourself stores or garden centres (the ones which sell pet-related products). If you buy one, I will explain you how to give it to Peter. 

Last summer the weather was really hot and moist so I had to daily replace the crumbled blocks (especially the one containing clay) because it became really wet, that's the only problem I have ever had.


----------



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi Colombina thanks for your help once again I shall look into the pigeon blocks and see if I can get one i'll let you know if I do stay safe


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

You're welcome.


----------

